# problems with my surround sound



## hereforyou (Dec 27, 2012)

my surround sound works when playing movies and music but i hooked up an optical wire and the sound only comes out of one side of the speakers not full surround sound ...what do i do i even tried buying a new optic cable and it still only comes out one side when trying to watch tv.....:angry:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I hope that I have moved you to the proper Forum. Someone should move it to the appropriate section just in case....:grin:


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

Too vague. Please list your equipment (make and model) including the loudspeakers and explain how it's all interconnected. Also please describe the sound source.

If it works OK, why did you add the TOSLINK connection?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's quite possible that the TOSLINK output doesn't support full surround sound playback .. I am assuming that you have checked your manual for this for equipment connected at both ends of the optical cable.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The source is the determining factor, not how it's connected. In other words, if the source device or media is stereo, then the output will be stereo. The type of cable used to connect the device doesn't matter.

With that said, all of the Receivers I've used since the 80's have had the ability to produce surround sound from a stereo source. Check the User Manual.

We can't help further as we have no idea what hardware is being used, how it's connected, and what media source is being used.


----------

